# trade circles for circles



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

10 packs 6/0 in-line circles......4 red....6 black
want to trade for same kind in sizes 2,1 or 1/0

or will sell all for $25 shipped p/p


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

on hold......possible sale


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

hooks no longer available


----------

